# Epic 40k on the return??



## Woodzee316 (Sep 11, 2010)

g'day guys,

I was just wondering if anyone new anything about this. I was at a gaming shop and overheard a couple of blokes talking about the return of 40k epic Armageddon. I started chatting with them about it and they said that they had heard it from a someone else who read it somewhere (you know the usual chinese whispers). 

But what really got my interest was that one of them said it was going to be sometime in October this year although it be was going to be limited to starting with Marines and orks. then would later add in chaos, elder and imperialists.

So what do you guys think, just wishful thinking or on the cards.

cheers 
Woodzee


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Its already been disscussed here. On the last pages.
However Epic 40k deserves its own thread 
So here are the actual rumours Via Faeit 212



> _Epic will return end of the Year!_
> _ -There will be a Complete Set with Rules, Models and Accessories._
> _-The "Starter Set" will be a Armageddon Theme Set._
> _-The set includes Space Marines, Imperial Guard & Orcs_
> ...


*Sources*
http://natfka.blogspot.it/2014/01/epic-to-return.html
http://natfka.blogspot.it/2014/01/the-last-models-for-epic-suddenly-gone.html
http://natfka.blogspot.it/2014/01/epic-may-include-primarchs-chaos.html
http://natfka.blogspot.it/2014/01/a-new-direction-for-specialist-games.html

*Also apperently GW stopped selling whatever epic models were left*
natfka.blogspot.it/2014/01/the-last-models-for-epic-suddenly-gone.html


----------



## Woodzee316 (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for that Stormxlr. 

I did do a search for epic 40k before I posted this but got that many hits which had the words "epic" or "40k" and the first search page of results didn't mention the two of them together. just peoples description of things etc. 

Cheers


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'd like this to be true but only if they hace beetle back titans!


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

I just personally hope that Titans are still roughly Dread size for easy badass conversions.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Remember last year when the rumour was we would see bloodbowl .... dont get your hopes up too much folks


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

bitsandkits said:


> Remember last year when the rumour was we would see bloodbowl .... dont get your hopes up too much folks


Maybe we are still getting it, they just pushed it back.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> Remember last year when the rumour was we would see bloodbowl .... dont get your hopes up too much folks


And there was that one about a Nexromunda/inquisitor mash up. I think people need to let go of Specialist games. I played them, loved them, but have now given up on them. They are dead. They will not be back, unless in a similar way to Space Hulk or Dread Fleet. One off boxes that require no further support. 

Let it go people.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> And there was that one about a Nexromunda/inquisitor mash up. I think people need to let go of Specialist games. I played them, loved them, but have now given up on them. They are dead. They will not be back, unless in a similar way to Space Hulk or Dread Fleet. One off boxes that require no further support.
> 
> Let it go people.


have to agree with you, epic (i cant even begin to explain how much i love epic btw) is likely the least possible of all the specialist games to return because of changes to 40k, the real joy of epic was mass battle and fielding stuff you didnt have models for in 40k , things like Baneblades,flyers,stompas and titans, now it may have escaped some peoples notice but only a few units from this game havent made to 40k scale yet, warlords,gargants etc, plus there was always a feeling back in the day that epic stole alot of thunder from 40k because it allowed players to play 40k on a much more convincing and grander scale(i have to agree, we shelved 40k for long periods while playing epic on a weekly basis), epic isnt or wasnt a "game in a box" like space hulk and dread fleet, it was a bonafide table top war game in its own right, with fully collectable armies, it wasnt a quick play thing or a time filler.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> have to agree with you, epic (i cant even begin to explain how much i love epic btw) is likely the least possible of all the specialist games to return because of changes to 40k, the real joy of epic was mass battle and fielding stuff you didnt have models for in 40k , things like Baneblades,flyers,stompas and titans, now it may have escaped some peoples notice but only a few units from this game havent made to 40k scale yet, warlords,gargants etc, plus there was always a feeling back in the day that epic stole alot of thunder from 40k because it allowed players to play 40k on a much more convincing and grander scale(i have to agree, we shelved 40k for long periods while playing epic on a weekly basis), epic isnt or wasnt a "game in a box" like space hulk and dread fleet, it was a bonafide table top war game in its own right, with fully collectable armies, it wasnt a quick play thing or a time filler.


True but the difference is that all the above are shit it 40k and never designed for a skirmish game (hence the abortion that is Apocalypse) - Epic is the scale for such beasts and I truly hope this comes to pass as it would quite frankly become the best system in Geedubs arsenal!
Good point about Blood Bowl - however the demand for Dread Fleet was clearly the reason it pushed back....:grin:


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

I call bull on specialist games rumours. If anything GW will put out an expansion (yes. another one. I don't know why, but it's what they seem to do), or do some sort of cheesy anniversary miniature (next year is more likely for that, though), or maybe do a stand-alone board game (like Space Hulk or Dreadfleet), but the specialist games range is dead, unless the rumour about GW licensing the specialist games range to Fantasy Flight Games is true, but this is the internet, a giant game of telephone where people often lie outright for a few seconds of fame.

I also highly doubt that we'll see the starter box over which everyone seems to be getting their knickers in a twist. Could be a board game with Blood Angels vs. Orks, which could be a blood bowl thing, or it could be Space Hulk II or something to that effect. Could just be wishlisting on the part of Orks fans who are bitter about still not having plastic deffkoptas. Like I said, the internet is a giant game of telephone, and people often lie outright.

All in all, I think the lack of leaked WD photos and release lists is causing us to wishlist and speculate with only past data and wildly varying levels of consistent logic, much in the same way that you might have auditory or visual hallucinations when you receive no auditory or visual stimuli, respectively.

TL;DR: I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't know, I could actually see some sort of quasi epic, dread fleet/battle of five armies style game coming out with everything you need to play the game contained in the box. You'd have a series of missions to p[lay out using a predetermined number of miniatures with the outcome of the game affecting how the next plays out. GW wouldn't even have to release it, could be licensed out to some one else.

Edit: Specialist games IS DEAD as others have said, however I could quite easily see the games that were covered under the specialist games umbrella making a return, being produced by other miniatures games producers. In fact GW would be stupid not to, the already have other companies produce RPG's and board games as well as computer and consoles game under license without any challenge to their IP, while claiming royalties and having the final say as to how their IP is used.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

tu_shan82 said:


> I don't know, I could actually see some sort of quasi epic, dread fleet/battle of five armies style game coming out with everything you need to play the game contained in the box. You'd have a series of missions to p[lay out using a predetermined number of miniatures with the outcome of the game affecting how the next plays out. GW wouldn't even have to release it, could be licensed out to some one else.


Well, yeah, but then it has no bearing whatsoever on GW's stores, release dates, or manufacturing schedule. :\ It's an errant rumour floating around with no way to even speculate about its plausibility by comparing it with the other rumours floating around... it's the black sheep, the red-headed stepchild.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

*I want to believe*

I would love this to be true but I can't say i'm convinced,
in regards to Bloodbowl - I know work was done on it, 
too many people I know of and actually know have seen it (or evidence of it)for it to be completely non-existant,
but where it is and what will happen with it.................:cray:


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

that would be great. just like miley cyrus in my bedroom tied and gagged, ready for the taking. Guess what? it's not going to happen.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

given we are less than 12 months away from the last hobbit film i could see GW making moves towards some specialist ranges returning, particularly when you consider how much 40k product is currently in circulation and how much of the fantasy stuff has been moved from metal to plastic, at some point in the next few years they are going to need another string for the bow because only the two core systems will feel a little light weight.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> They are going to need another string for the bow because only the two core systems will feel a little light weight.


Well October 2015 with be 20 years after the initial release of Necromunda, their could be quite a bit of product to make and sell in that area if they spend time working on Scenery and the like. But the chance is are they will come up with something new. Which could be a good thing, or it could stink.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> given we are less than 12 months away from the last hobbit film i could see GW making moves towards some specialist ranges returning


I have been hoping for this for awhile

Let us prey we don't see 
Coming Soon - 
The Silmarillion: Part 1 of 15 
The Silmarillion: The Ainulindalë - coming 2016


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> I have been hoping for this for awhile
> 
> Let us prey we don't see
> Coming Soon -
> ...


Given the Production-Hell of getting the Hobbit made, (Unable to find directors and such) I dont think we will see a Silmarillion movie. 

Anyway Peter Jackson has The Dam Busters to make!
Here are some links:-
2006
2013


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Bindi Baji said:


> I have been hoping for this for awhile
> 
> Let us prey we don't see
> Coming Soon -
> ...


As much as I love the Silmarillion, its not a book that would translate well into a film. Part of it are slow and others skip over massive battles with minimal detail.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

humakt said:


> As much as I love the Silmarillion, its not a book that would translate well into a film.


It's not the easiest book to read



humakt said:


> Part of it are slow and others skip over massive battles with minimal detail.


With all the missing battles recreated Peter Jackson would carve it up into 15 pieces 

Followed by the epic tale of Tom Bom, jolly Tom, Tom Bombadillo


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

Uveron said:


> October 2015 with be 20 years after the initial release of Necromunda


:weep:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

neferhet said:


> that would be great. just like miley cyrus in my bedroom tied and gagged, ready for the taking. Guess what? it's not going to happen.


The things I'd do to her. With a rabid hamster and a tube of superglue.....



Uveron said:


> Well October 2015 with be 20 years after the initial release of Necromunda


That means we may get a "20th Anniversary Fuck You" from GW :good:


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Bindi Baji said:


> It's not the easiest book to read
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shoot me. Tom Bombadillo and the simarillion in the same post...:headbutt::suicide:


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Tawa said:


> The things I'd do to her. With a rabid hamster and a tube of superglue.....


Thats the metaphorical equivalent of flopping your wedding tackle into a lions mouth and flicking his love spuds with a wet towel...:laugh:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Gret79 said:


> Thats the metaphorical equivalent of flopping your wedding tackle into a lions mouth and flicking his love spuds with a wet towel...:laugh:


I'd rather do that actually


----------



## Woodzee316 (Sep 11, 2010)

with the 40k epic "Armageddon" it could be done as a one off boxed set with the armies that made an appearance quite easily. I mean just take a look at the Axis and Allies games. they have managed to recreate the second world war all in two boxes European theatre (five armies, well technically six but the French have never lasted past turn one) and Pacific theatre (which added another army), that is seven armies in the boxed sets. So it could probably be done in two boxes even First box could be between the orks and the Imperium, then a second boxed set containing the other armies that turned up and joined in.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

maybe in aboxed set, but too bullshit has been thrown away about this stuff. SG closed a few months ago. too soon for a relesae. maybe 2015 or 2016, but thats speculation


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

The more important question I would pose to everyone here is whether or not this signals the start of another War of Armageddon. Does this signal a new chapter in the war, will Yarrick or Ghazghkull Thraka Ur Maga make a return, new units, story lines and such.

That is the question I would like to propose.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

emporershand89 said:


> The more important question I would pose to everyone here is whether or not this signals the start of another War of Armageddon. Does this signal a new chapter in the war, will Yarrick or Ghazghkull Thraka Ur Maga make a return, new units, story lines and such.
> 
> That is the question I would like to propose.


Nope would never happen. Another war for Armageddon would mean progressing the storyline beyond 41st millennia. GW ain't gonna do that for awhile.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Stormxlr said:


> Nope would never happen. Another war for Armageddon would mean progressing the storyline beyond 41st millennia. GW ain't gonna do that for awhile.


A while...like for another 10 years?


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Stormxlr said:


> Nope would never happen. Another war for Armageddon would mean progressing the storyline beyond 41st millennia. GW ain't gonna do that for awhile.


Not necessarily - plenty of time within the millennium to do another crusade surely? It is a long time after all! No need to go to the 42nd?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

slaaneshy said:


> Not necessarily - plenty of time within the millennium to do another crusade surely? It is a long time after all! No need to go to the 42nd?


I think what he means is the 3rd war of Armageddon is still being fought at the end of the 41st millennium, so if we were ever going to get a 4th it would have to happen in the 42nd.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I think what he means is the 3rd war of Armageddon is still being fought at the end of the 41st millennium, so if we were ever going to get a 4th it would have to happen in the 42nd.


What's so bad about that? They have another 8,001 years of lore before they have to worry about re-branding it "Warhammer 50,000."


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Adramalech said:


> What's so bad about that? They have another 8,001 years of lore before they have to worry about re-branding it "Warhammer 50,000."


I guess there is no real problem with that, but they would have to actually do it!
And I dont see GW doing it anytime soon with the way they are doing things right now. The only "official" way for GW to interact with the gamin community to do a world campaign like they did with battle for Armageddon campaign years ago.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Stormxlr said:


> I guess there is no real problem with that, but they would have to actually do it!
> And I dont see GW doing it anytime soon with the way they are doing things right now. The only "official" way for GW to interact with the gamin community to do a world campaign like they did with battle for Armageddon campaign years ago.


But they don't have to interact with the gaming community to advance the story line.... they just need to write fluff that advances the story line. I WANT TO SEE ABADDON ADVANCE SLOWLY ON THE SEAT OF THE IMPERIUM AT THE SPEARPOINT OF A SPREADING WARP RIFT OUT OF WHICH SPILL ALL KINDS OF DAEMONIC HORRORS, DAMN IT.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Adramalech said:


> But they don't have to interact with the gaming community to advance the story line.... they just need to write fluff that advances the story line. I WANT TO SEE ABADDON ADVANCE SLOWLY ON THE SEAT OF THE IMPERIUM AT THE SPEARPOINT OF A SPREADING WARP RIFT OUT OF WHICH SPILL ALL KINDS OF DAEMONIC HORRORS, DAMN IT.


And how would they do that? I guess White Dwarf issues could work with some kind of in universe news reports, but I dont think books would. While they could expand fluff with Black Library books.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Stormxlr said:


> And how would they do that? I guess White Dwarf issues could work with some kind of in universe news reports, but I dont think books would. While they could expand fluff with Black Library books.


Probably by adding those recent developments to the time lines in the codexes and rulebook. Like, for example, in the next CSM dex, abaddon starts out on the crimson path having just destroyed the cadian gate by overloading the necron pylons, and in the next SM dex, they mention how the chapters notice and begin to mobilize against abaddon's traitor legions, daemon armies, and allied renegade chapters...

the next tyranids dex shows a little tiny bit of advancement in the progress of the hive fleets toward terra in much the same way, and the imperial guard dex mentions how they miraculously held out on this one world that wasn't mentioned before.... so on and so forth.

I mean, the goals of both the tyranids AND chaos coming closer and closer to fruition, while the imperium's forces are spread thinner and thinner, to the point that it seems there is no hope in sight? It doesn't get any more grimdark than that.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Adramalech said:


> Probably by adding those recent developments to the time lines in the codexes and rulebook. Like, for example, in the next CSM dex, abaddon starts out on the crimson path having just destroyed the cadian gate by overloading the necron pylons, and in the next SM dex, they mention how the chapters notice and begin to mobilize against abaddon's traitor legions, daemon armies, and allied renegade chapters...
> 
> the next tyranids dex shows a little tiny bit of advancement in the progress of the hive fleets toward terra in much the same way, and the imperial guard dex mentions how they miraculously held out on this one world that wasn't mentioned before.... so on and so forth.
> 
> I mean, the goals of both the tyranids AND chaos coming closer and closer to fruition, while the imperium's forces are spread thinner and thinner, to the point that it seems there is no hope in sight? It doesn't get any more grimdark than that.


The problem with that is, to have access to all new story progression you would have to purchase every dex! We need something easily accessible, I liked that big things like war for Armageddon were decided on player interaction. The problem of course is that I think space marine players outnumber all others so that would create a bit of imbalance.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Adramalech said:


> What's so bad about that? They have another 8,001 years of lore before they have to worry about re-branding it "Warhammer 50,000."


The official line is that it will always be 40k and never 45ish-k, 50k or anything else


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Stormxlr said:


> The problem with that is, to have access to all new story progression you would have to purchase every dex! We need something easily accessible, I liked that big things like war for Armageddon were decided on player interaction. The problem of course is that I think space marine players outnumber all others so that would create a bit of imbalance.


Not really. The new lore from each new dex would show up on lexicanum within a few weeks of the respective dex's release. I mean, we could have another big community thing like the war for armageddon, but that wouldn't be necessary to advance the story at all. I think the answer to the "too many marine armies/players" dilemma is that you use percentages or ratios (loyalist marine variant A vs. loyalist marine variant B battles being ineligible, for obvious reasons) to judge how well that particular army fared, rather than solely basing the result on the number of victories.



Bindi Baji said:


> The official line is that it will always be 40k and never 45ish-k, 50k or anything else


It might be the 42nd milennium, and therefore 41k by the current reckoning, if they advance it any further than they have it now, but up until 51k, it'll still be the 4th decamilennium. Ergo, still plausibly 40k.


----------

